# 22 nosler round for the AR -15 platform



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Any looking at this yet? Interesting for sure!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm skeptical. According to nosler's website, it boasts 300 FPS faster than a standard .223. Plus one would need to run non-standard 6.8 SPC mags for this round. And at $28 to $30 for a box of 20(compared to $9-$18 for .223), it's hard to justify. Plus, with the added case capacity and higher speed, it almost seems like a barrel burner for sure. Most predator hunters kill inside 300 yards. I don't think the coyote is going to know the difference between the 22 nosler and a .223.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea MoMo I agree with what you said but the ability to shoot a 60 plus grainer and the flat trajectory opens new doors for other game where I live. Dont get me wrong I have love the 223 cal and shoot the 6.8SPCII as well just another option for my ar platform to perform in! My go too rifle for deer down this way is still the 25/06 I have shot for years. Guns are like wemon see a fresh new bod and wonder if that's the one!!!! Wife would slap me about now but you guys know what I m saying and besides that side of my head don't bruise like it use too!!!

:cowboy:

Rodney (slightly bruised but still going just like the every ready bunny}!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

careful BigD, she'll get a bigger stick or smack you with one of them turtle shells.....lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Trust me, turtle shells really hurt for a long time.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Any looking at this yet? Interesting for sure!


I considered building one Rodney but decided against it. After the build, setting up with brass and dies for reloading adds a goodly amount to the price of a couple hundred FPS that for me just was too much coin. I did build a 25-45 Sharps last year and have really been impressed with it. My coyote load is a 70 grain Sierra Blitz King @ 3000 FPS, giving me 1400 Ft. Lbs of ME from the 18" barrel and is sub MOA. I took 2 deer with it last year with 87 grain spitzers running @ 2837 FPS giving 1555 Ft. Lbs of ME. As soon as I can get back on my feet, I will do some more tinkering with the 87 grainers as I think I can wring out a little more velocity. One of the great things about the 25-45 Sharps is it is just a barrel swap. Uses 5.56 standard bolt and for brass, just run a 5.56/.223 case through the sizer die, trim to length and you are good to go.

:hunter:


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Yea MoMo I agree with what you said but the ability to shoot a 60 plus grainer and the flat trajectory opens new doors for other game where I live.
> 
> :cowboy:


Hence why I have decided to go with 6.5 Grendel. Yes the Grendel takes a different mag, but ammo is cheaply priced and available just about anywhere ($17-$35 for a box of 20) and far outperforms the .223 At 500 yards, the Grendel (123gr bullet) is still moving at over 1700fps and has 830ftlbs of energy. And because it's a 6.5 projectile,it's SD and the BC are amazing. And all of this power is out of a standard ar15 lower. I'm not saying the grendel is a cure all by any means, but I wanted a round to be able to hunt all sized critters. This fits the bill in my area.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Get a 1:7 twist 223 and run heavy bullets and you will get the range you want and the energy to follow.


----------



## TACC (Jan 23, 2017)

I just picked an AR Stoner upper and the SPC mags from ASC work great, 5, 10, 15, and 20 rounds.
So far only shot at 100 yards with 55,62,&77 grain ammo from nosler. All of it has been less than MOA both with and without my suppressor, AAC 556 SD.
Put a Vortex 2.5 x10 -44 PST on it.

Have not compared it to my 18 or 20 inch white oak 223\5.56 round for round yet.

Looking to take it into the field very soon, and stretch out the limits.

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk


----------

